# Mercury effects on the thyroid



## GD Women (Mar 5, 2007)

Mercury is a toxic metal with significant effects on the thyroid. There is ample evidence that mercury leaches from dental amalgam fillings and contributes to thyroid disease and anemia. While large doses of mercury can induce hyperthyroidism, smaller amounts can induce hypothyroidism by interfering with both the production of thyroxin (T4) and the conversion of T4 to T3.

Mercury disturbs the metabolism of copper and zinc which are two minerals critical to thyroid function. Gray hair can be an indication of mercury accumulation, more so in females than males.

Mercury causes disruptions to the immune system functioning and promotes the production of IgG and IgE autoantibodies which also are involved in autoimmune thyroid disease. Different forms of mercury, organic or inorganic, have different effects on the thyroid.

Milk and quite likely estrogen cause an increase in the absorption of mercury.

Mercury has a very long half-life in the body with a duration of perhaps many years and has been found in cancerous tissues.

mercury gets into our bodies in a variety of ways including vaccinations. Perhaps the negative effects we see from vaccines are at least partially the result of toxic metals. The association of autism with vaccinations may be related to mercury toxicity. Thimerosal is the mercury-containing preservative that was used in contact lens solutions. Hopefully there are no more of these solutions on the market but if you use contact lens solutions, check the label.

http://www.mercurypoisoned.com/symptoms.html

Though our bodies require some of them in varying amounts, overexposure to heavy metals can cause illness and even death. What constitutes overexposure depends on the type of heavy metal. A little arsenic or lead can do a lot of damage, whereas barium, nickel, and cadmium have medical uses. Toxic waste, legacy materials such as lead pipes, certain work environments, and contaminated food and water supplies all expose us to varying levels of heavy metals
http://www.ehow.com/list_5928522_heavy-metal-poisoning-signs-symptoms.html

mercury poisoning and the sources of mercury in our environment such as burning coal, light bulbs, batteries, dental fillings, ...
http://www.medicinenet.com/mercury_poisoning/article.htm

Mercury poisoning is usually misdiagnosed because of the insidious onset, nonspecific signs and symptoms, 
http://emedicine.medscape.com/article/819872-overview

SYMPTOMS OF MERCURY POISONING ... Symptoms related to mercury are vast; however, even the American Dental Association (ADA) admits to the following symptoms 
http://www.toxicteeth.org/MercurySymptoms.doc.

An often overlooked, but extremely important source of toxic material is the mercury from silver [mercury] amalgam fillings. Some people who are aware of the situation are confused by the mixture of information available. Unfortunately, statements from dental trade organizations and on a few poorly-researched news reports have muddled the situation
http://www.holisticmed.com/dental/amalgam/


----------

